# Logos needed for release thread



## Hadrian (Feb 28, 2008)

It looks like this release thread I'm doing is here to stay now and soon it'll be a year since I started doing them (though back them it was just an half arsed list of games and dates).  So I thought that it was high time that I had some logos for it.

What I am after:
The main logo, something like "Nintendo DS & Wii Releases Expected This Week" or something that sounds decent.
A logo for games that show promise that says "GBAtemp Sign of Promise" or something better.
And a logo that says something like "GBAtemp Sign of Crapness".

I'd love to offer a prize or something for the ones I choose but I have a kid, girlfriend I like to buy naughty stuff for as well as  video games & music addiction so I can't sadly but if anyone who reads these threads and enjoyed them and you'd like to help me out then please do.  I'm looking to use more than one logo, use one for one week then another and go back to the first etc.


And for those that care here's the first threads:

It started like this, pretty poor:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=46303&hl=

Then better:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=50039&hl=

And now into what it is now:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=52683&hl=


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 28, 2008)

Hm, informal Graphics Contest anyone?...


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 28, 2008)

here's a banner, i will finish the seals later






edit: oops i forgot to resize


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 29, 2008)

banner looks like carp, awd's looks cooler


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 29, 2008)

I improved it, and resized it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you want i could make matching seals but it might look funny.


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 29, 2008)

Not exactly what I'd call game releated..in any way, shape or form really, but I figured an alternative approach couldn't hurt.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes I like wdofgum banner, don't think I'd like matching seals though. I also like the Magic Pockets avatar.  I like crkdshad seals too (keep them away from the Inuits) but there is something about the simplicity of Kyojis Win/Fail seals.


----------



## JPH (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm whipping you up one, Hadrian.

Gimme a couple days, though, please


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 29, 2008)

Heres my effort:






I'll have a go at the seals another time though... havent got the time today


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 29, 2008)

Well take your time peeps I won't be needing any until next Friday for the next one, that's the birthday thread.


----------



## Railgun (Feb 29, 2008)

i done these logos for the GBAtemp Seal of Quality Thread:










maybe you want to use it.


----------



## fenthwick (Mar 1, 2008)

Tried


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

Edit: 

Nevermind


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 2, 2008)

So far I'll go for awdofgum banner and maybe fenthwick seals.

I'll probably let the people here decide seeing that they're the ones who have to look at it.

And gain, thank you.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> So far I'll go for awdofgum banner and maybe fenthwick seals.
> 
> I'll probably let the people here decide seeing that they're the ones who have to look at it.
> 
> And gain, thank you.



i vote me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



actually i like fenthwick's banner and his seals,
can't you add a poll to this topic?


----------



## fenthwick (Mar 2, 2008)

A poll would be good as not amny ppl feel like posting their oppinion >_>

Anyhow I don't care about who wins. Though I did enjoy doing the banner. I tried to add lots of different characters from both consoles but it ended up making everything a mess. So in the end I used Link, Twilight Princess that stands for Wii games and Phantom Hourglass for the DS games (duh ;D).


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 2, 2008)

fenthwick said:
			
		

> So in the end I used Link, Twilight Princess that stands for Wii games and Phantom Hourglass for the DS games (duh ;D).


Oh I see, that makes sense now but until you explained it I didn't get that at all, it just looks like pictures of Link to me (and why use Link instead of pictures of an actual Wii / DS?). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks a bit off-balance when the banner text is squished up on the left, personally I'd scrap Link altogether, and make the banner match the seals (although I am rubbish with web graphics).

Btw the seals are brilliant


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 4, 2008)

crkdshad said:
			
		

>



For the fucking win. Use these seals, and awdofgum's banner but make the big text centered...


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 4, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> For the fucking win. Use these seals, and awdofgum's banner but make the big text centered...




ok i centered it, but i don't know which one i like more, so i'll just post this one and let someone else decide:


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 4, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect. It gets my vote.


----------



## TaeK (Mar 4, 2008)

(Signature friendly)









Sorry... i kinda like official looking things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: added second seal.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 4, 2008)

i had that same idea for the seals, but i never got around to making them, nice going Taek


----------



## fenthwick (Mar 4, 2008)

That's one sexy banner TaeK


----------



## Pulka (Mar 4, 2008)

No need for Fail-button.
We have BoneMonkey.


----------



## matriculated (Mar 4, 2008)

I took the liberty of reworking the title to integrate with the image.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 4, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> I took the liberty of reworking the title to integrate with the image.








 That... is... *spectacular*! Very nice work! Yeah I prefer this one over awd's now


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 4, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> I took the liberty of reworking the title to integrate with the image.


I've taken a liking to this, though not the title.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 4, 2008)

I love the graphic but the name could be better


----------



## matriculated (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I guess I'll stick to design then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







How about this?


----------



## TaeK (Mar 4, 2008)

I didnt realise for a while that the image was mario, lol.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 4, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## berlinka (Mar 4, 2008)

TaeK said:
			
		

>



This one is BRILLIANT! Nice, stylish and not too cheesy-home-made-looking.

Very well done TaeK!


----------



## Issac (Mar 4, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> I took the liberty of reworking the title to integrate with the image.
> 
> This one I like, but like hadrian: Not the name
> 
> ...



these, but made more similar to the "horizon"-look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My vote goes here!


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 4, 2008)

Taek's banner wins for the giant red stamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if they pick a different banner they *have* to keep that


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 4, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Well I guess I'll stick to design then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic win.

We should collect them all and make a thread with a poll and vote.


----------



## Issac (Mar 4, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> matriculated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seconded (Y) now make seals of approval and disapproval


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 5, 2008)

amazing work matriculated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll make the poll thread

Edit: Vote here!


----------



## TaeK (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## funem (Mar 6, 2008)

Seal of approval






and seal of disapproval






OR

Seal of approval


----------

